# Inzoneiro e Merencória



## chechito1976

Prezados, 
Qual é o significado das palavras "inzoneiro" e "merencória" da canção "Aquarela do Brasil" do Ary Barroso?, não encontro o significado delas neste dicionário. Há um ano, o usuario "Vanda" respondeu uma pergunta sobre o significado da palavra "sestrosa" (o foro tem esse nome).
Serão também palavras em desuso?.
Saudações,

Chechito1976


----------



## As2009

Inzoneiro – pessoa que faz inzonia, que faz intrigas ou pessoa que é sonsa (boba) ou manhosa.

  Merencório – triste (forma antiga para a palavra melancólico).

  Curiosidade: nossos dicionários quando vão citar exemplos de frases com estas palavras também se utilizam da música Aquarela do Brasil.

  Que eu saiba ambas as palavras já caíram em desuso a muito tempo.

  Adriana


  PS: Meu primeiro post. Espero não estar falando bobagens ou cometendo alguma gafe.


----------



## Mangato

Bem-vindos Chechito e Adriana.
Cá ninguém fala bobagem Alguns são mestres, e outros tentamos aprender.

Concordo com a Adriana,

Merencoria=_melancólica;_  tratándose la luz da lúa, entendo que_ pálida_


Inzoneiro é o que em espanhol dizemos _intrigante_


Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Masuas

Eu penso que no sentido figurado da cançao e para ser justos com o Brasil, eu dirìa inzoneiro e  '' vivacious'' '' alegre'',  mas nao sacana.
 A melancolia luz da lùa.
Deixa cantar de novo o trovador.
Desculpe, eu nao tenho teclado portugues.


----------



## chechito1976

Obrigado pelas respostas Adriana y Mangato, mas ainda tenho dúvidas sobre a palavra "merencória" porque em espanhol as palavras "melancólico" y "pálido" têm significados distintos no sentido literal.


----------



## As2009

Acredito que Ary Barroso quis realmente dizer melancólica. No contexto em que a frase esta inserida acredito que ele estava tentando criar uma imagem romântica / nostálgica envolvendo o luar (luz da lua)

Deixa, cantar de novo o trovador
A merencória luz da lua
Toda canção do meu amor.

Adriana


----------



## WhoSoyEu

As2009 said:


> Acredito que Ary Barroso quis realmente dizer melancólica. No contexto em que a frase esta inserida acredito que ele estava tentando criar uma imagem romântica / nostálgica envolvendo o luar (luz da lua)
> 
> Deixa, cantar de novo o trovador
> A merencória luz da lua
> Toda canção do meu amor.
> 
> Adriana


Eu também acho:
"Deixa, 
Cantar de novo o trovador
À melancólica luz da lua
Toda a canção do meu amor."


----------



## Guigo

Ele, Ary Barroso, usou _merencória_ devido à métrica do verso.


----------



## Carfer

As2009 said:


> Acredito que Ary Barroso quis realmente dizer melancólica.


 
'_Merencória_' é sinónimo de '_melancólica_', de pouco uso, é verdade (há quantos anos não dava com ela), mas que efectivamente existe. E, na minha interpretação, quando diz _'merencória luz da lua' _não quer necessariamente significar que é o próprio luar que é melancólico, mas sim que o luar pode provocar um sentimento de melancolia em quem se expõe a ele.


----------



## Mangato

Como acham que seria o matiz  da melancolia, se fosse que a melancolia tuvesse cor?

Para mi esvaecida, pálida. A interpretação da posia e muito pessoal


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Como acham que seria o matiz da melancolia, se fosse que a melancolia tuvesse cor?
> 
> Para mi esvaecida, pálida. A interpretação da posia e muito pessoal


 
Concordo, só que não me parece necessário ir por aí. Se em vez de '_merencória_' disser '_triste_', talvez fique mais claro porque é que acho que o poeta se está a referir à melancolia/tristeza induzida pelo luar e não propriamente à tristeza como qualidade do luar.


----------



## Masuas

Concordo com Carfer. Nao somente isso, mas também o numero de notas musicais tém que ser exactas  ( 4 notas-- me ren có ria).
Quero  ver a 'sa dona caminhando
pelos salóes arrastando o seu vestido rendado....(tudos em coro)  Brasil, Brasil.....
Desculpem, nao tenho teclado brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Masuas, se souber inglês, temos também esta discussão sobre inzoneiro.



> Muito censurado na época, Ary não se incomodou com as críticas irônicas que, além da redundância de um coqueiro dar coco, o acusavam de utilizar termos pouco usuais, como "inzoneiro" (manhoso), "merencória" (melancólica), trigueiro (moreno). Ary defendeu-se, deixando a entender que estas expressões são efeitos poéticos indissolúveis da composição....Outro fato interessante foi a gafe de Francisco Alves ao gravar "risoneiro" no lugar de "inzoneiro" por não ter compreendido a caligrafia ininteligível de Ary.


 fonte


----------

